# ITV's Wish You Were Here is looking for Brits in Tuscany



## wywh

ITV is coming to Tuscany in October to film a UK television programme called “Wish You Were Here.....Then and Now” 

As part of the series, presenter Mark Durden Smith revisits destinations originally visited by his mother Judith Charmers in the original 1974 series, to see how much they have changed.

As part of our programme on the Lucca / Viareggio Area we are looking for a British person who has a huge passion for the region and has been living and/or holidaying there since 1970s/1980s/1990s. They would be able to talk about how the place has changed and why they love it so much. Ideally they would have bought property in the area because we would be looking to feature the property as part of the piece. 

Did you, or do you know anyone who bought a property there in the 1970’s / 80’s and either lives or holidays there?
Are you passionate about Tuscany? Would you like to talk about your experiences and how the place has changed over the years? 

If you are interested and would like to find out more then please email [email protected]

or call Catherine on 0044 207 861 8245 for an informal chat.


----------

